# Wedding Items



## oldprinter1468 (Dec 29, 2019)

My 37 year old daughter was married last weekend (Jan 4). I'm over the moon, they've been a couple for 16 years so I wondered if this day would ever arrive.

Anyway I made a couple of items for the event. I scrolled a cake topper, a surprise her mother and I thought would be fun.

The other item is an alternative wedding guest book. She sent me a picture of one from theknot.com. Basically it’s a picture frame with a backer and a glass front – creating a cavity between the two. Guests sign a wooden heart and drop them in. When they ask I’ll complete the frame so it can be hung. I scrolled between 66 hearts from 1/8 baltic birch plywood. The frame is cherry, 17 x 14.5


I wanted a frame that could be “mechanically” fastened so that if at some point they wanted to open the unit and move the hearts around it could be done. I looked at joint choices and choose a mitered half-lap joint. I’d never made one before – an opportunity to try something new. The corners are held together with 1/8" dowels. 

And I had to make an easel to hold 'guest book'. 

I couldn't figure out how to get pics to appear next to the relevant copy? :frown: Anyway thanks for looking.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice job Berry. You can reconnect using your old account but you'll have to wait for Cricket to return from her personal leave. She'll be able to give you a temporary password for your oldhudson account.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice job. Especially on the mitered half-lap. I've always shied away from that joint because of the precision needed to get it right. Always impressed with woodworkers who can do that.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That’s really cool . Nice work


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That is so cool, I have never seen anything like that. Great job too, on the sign and the stand. Also to Bride and Groom , Many happy years together, and also for you and your wife.
Herb


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Got to love that cake topper. Really all the projects are great.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, really nice projects. That mitered half lap is elegant.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done for a great occasion.


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Very nice work Berry. I'm still waiting for my 40 year old daughter's wedding so I know how special this is for you!


----------



## lebowski (Jan 13, 2020)

I love the “Finally Mr and Mrs” My brother and his girlfriend need. They’ve been together for 19 years with 2 kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

